# 16 or 32 GB Pendrive



## ArjunKiller (Aug 20, 2011)

What are the best 16GB and 32GB pen drives available in India at a reasonable price? Please suggest.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 21, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories


----------



## Sarath (Aug 21, 2011)

Many online websites have offer on pendrives

check apart from flipkart;
letsbuy
infibeam

Also google "coupon codes" you will get offers on pendrives for these websites


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2011)

And beware of cheap pendrives marketed as original kingston, sandisk etc which can be got for as low as Rs.300 for 16GB or 32GB at roadside vendors.

Buy from Flipkart or Letbuy

@sarath - Curiously what did you order from Flipkart?


----------



## Krow (Aug 22, 2011)

Reasonable price means? What is your budget?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Krow said:


> Reasonable price means? What is your budget?



I guess he means good pendrives @ VFM 

@OP: try the websites others have listed.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 22, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Logitech Z623: Speaker


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Flipkart.com: Logitech Z623: Speaker



lol 

speakers  for pendrive


----------

